# Thanks to All



## Jakey (5/5/15)

So was it worth it? YES

There’s many moments in a person’s life which can be marked as a turning point and i think ive just come across one of em.

Smoking may be seen to some as an insignificant act which happens to be unhealthy, sure quitting would be cool, but if they don’t end up quitting….. “Oh well, I hope I won’t be the one to get as sick as those other smokers I’ve seen…”

To others it’s a habit they regret ever getting into. They understand the risks and this troubles them to a point where they look at the options available to them to put this habit behind them.

For many years the options I knew of were going cold turkey, cigalikes, hypnosis and even acupuncture.

I tried the acupuncture route….. nope…..

Cold turkey……… nope………..

Vaping journey started off with puff away cigalikes. As a student buying new cartos every time my flavour ran out was a bit pricey, so I found a way of injecting juice into the back of the carto to extend the life span somewhat. But this was not what my body needed to quit smoking.

After cigalikes I moved on to a Twisp Neo, then the Clearo. I know that for many this setup was more than good enough but for me it was just not enough to get me off cigs.

Got an evod setup with a little variable voltage battery. Great, I cut down my cigarette per day count dramatically but yes…. I was still having the occasional smoke.

The scale of Vaping vs. smoking was however beginning to tilt in the direction of Vaping and my body began to reject cigarettes at a rapid pace.

It wasn’t until I got an iStick 30 and Nauti combo that I fully converted to Vaping exclusively.

It was an extremely difficult journey to get to that point but once I reached it I knew that smoking was surely a thing of the past.

Vaping became my fixation and I had to try everything I possibly could and taste every juice available.

Every mod, every tank, most drippers became a must to own or at least try.

The life cycle every vaper may look a bit different, the initial motivation to begin may differ and the end goal most definitely will not be the same but what I noticed is that it doesn’t take a very long time for a vaper to mature into his / her own Vaping skin. Learning what your likes / dislikes are can happen very very quickly when it comes to Vaping.

For me it lead me to the route of dessert + fruit juices. A reo was enough. I began dripping less and didn’t enjoy a vape that was too aggressive. Pity I didn’t give temp control much of a chance, but from my limited experience with it I definitely fee that that’s what the standard of the industry is going to be….. for now……

So this journey was incredible, but my end goal was to quit smoking, and not to start a new habit. This realization and a few other motivating factors lead me to where I am now. Putting vaping behind me.

It might seem odd that I feel slightly emotional about this, but for me this community provided me with the support I needed to get to where I am right now. Never have I been exposed to a bunch of people quite like this. I feel that it’s necessary to give a few shout outs. If I’ve forgotten you, I do apologize. Pm me to kak me out 

In no particular order:

@HappyCamper thank you for many hours of conversation and never making me feel like a parasite in store.

@VapeGrrl & @JakesSA for a standard of delivery which will be very very tough for anybody to match

@KieranD for some amazing juice + gear + service

@Melinda and @Derick, any dealings with you felt more like a casual deal between mates rather than it being a transaction between supplier + consumer.

@Philip Dunkley Bro u amazing, i dont need to tell the community how awesome you really are but THANK YOU!!!!!!

@Paulie mate youre an asset to this community and thanks for being so generous.

@free3dom ......... i dont think anybody likes posts as much as you do  one of the most down to earth ppl ive met, and with amazing knowledge behind that unassuming face.

@abdul lol the dibs master. thanks for your help man and for introducing me to some cool people.

@johan @Andre weve never met but was always awesome reading your posts, advises, funny comments.

@Alex was cool meeting you man. your posts here are gold.

@Yiannaki for giving me the oppertunity to experience the amzing nuppin and to fall in love with the kawa reo

@BuzzGlo @Juntau will still be seeing alot of you guys.

@Rob Fisher my inspitation behind wanting a reo. "surely if a person has 100 reos i might as well try getting one"

@MvC guys. my battery life will never be the same again.

to the rest of the community too. never a dull moment on here. il be taking a break from the forum for a bit. cheers all.

THANK YOU!

* edit * No idea how i forgot about @Silver . another asset to this forum. thanks for your advice man.

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 12


----------



## BuzzGlo (5/5/15)

Thanx for getting me started bro, all the vape gear and advice. Gonna need to find a new Guru to bug.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/5/15)

Nice one @Jakey , Goal achieved!!
Well done, and if you ever feel like a cigarette, pick up the vaper dude, and give us all a shout.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/15)

All the best in your new journey, @Jakey. Will sorely miss you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (5/5/15)

Good luck to you @Jakey ...was great hanging out with you, and we're sad to see you go but...a great achievement to reach, well done on making the hard choice and hope it works out for you 

And you know where to find us if you ever get lonely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul (5/5/15)

@Jakey bro, thanks for the fun laughs and contribution to the family! Hope that you do come by often and still attend the MvC meets!!!!! It was fun whilst it lasted and having Abdibs wars with you, sorry i hardly let you win.

Do keep in touch bro!!! PEACE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (5/5/15)

All the best going forward @Jakey 

Thank you for your input on the forum, we will surely miss you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/5/15)

Best of luck @Jakey keep rockin' on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/5/15)

Congrats, and Best of luck man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (5/5/15)

Congrats with your journey man and well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (5/5/15)

All the best @Jakey ... may the 5th be with you!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rafique (5/5/15)

Best of luck Jakey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/5/15)

All the best @Jakey!
Thanks for all the chats and dibs 
You will be missed bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (5/5/15)

Well done dude! I hope to join you one day soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (5/5/15)

Well done! Thanks for passing on the REO/Nuppin torch. I loaded my 6mg in jt yesterday and realise that I also need 3mg now for it so I'm going down in nic again. Thaks for that. using the single coil build on the Cyclone now to vape my 6mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

That was epic!!!


----------



## HappyCamper (5/5/15)

Pleasure, any time


----------



## Silver (5/5/15)

@Jakey, i still cant believe you are giving up
I thought you were just getting started. Lol
Anyhow, all the best...


----------



## Jakey (5/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Jakey, i still cant believe you are giving up
> I thought you were just getting started. Lol
> Anyhow, all the best...


So did I, well im trying. Should I relapse it would be back to vaping in which case.... Watch this space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (5/5/15)

Jakey said:


> So did I, well im trying. Should I relapse it would be back to vaping in which case.... Watch this space.



Stay away!
No...wait...come back!!
Uhm...stay away!



Take it as it comes @Jakey

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KB_314 (5/5/15)

Aaaagh @Jakey I'm still so surprised you've quit but like I said the other day, my hat is off to you. Quitting smoking is hard because of habit and also physical addiction. I imagine quitting vaping is just as hard mainly because of how much vapers actually enjoy the hobby and the vape. I mean, I've never heard anyone refer to smoking cigarettes as an enjoyable hobby. Let us know how being a non-vaper is treating you

Hope you still hang out a little here, if anything just for the social! So long as you don't go back to stinkies that is the main thing. All the best!


----------



## Jakey (5/5/15)

Thanks man, yeah il still hang around.for now. To see whats what. I got a new person to start vaping today  so its not like ive flipped lol. Honestly think Im having physical withdrawals from ambrosia on the reo and nothn else. Man @Melinda I cannot get over that juice!!!!


----------



## Derick (5/5/15)

Jakey said:


> @Melinda and @Derick, any dealings with you felt more like a casual deal between mates rather than it being a transaction between supplier + consumer.



@Jakey, it was an absolute pleasure man, although we are sorry that we are losing a customer, we are ecstatic that you don't need us anymore  Best of luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (5/5/15)

Derick said:


> @Jakey, it was an absolute pleasure man, although we are sorry that we are losing a customer, we are ecstatic that you don't need us anymore  Best of luck


Im still going to be a brand ambassador  flying the ambrosia flag high.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (5/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Im still going to be a brand ambassador  flying the ambrosia flag high.


haha awesome


----------



## Alex (5/5/15)

Wishing you all the best on your new path @Jakey, feel free to pop around for coffee, but beware, I also have Ambrosia here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (5/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Im still going to be a brand ambassador  flying the ambrosia flag high.


Well I think you've got me to get a big stash of 3mg Ambrosia after trying what you left in the REO.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (5/5/15)

Sorry guys I know Im dragging this out a bit but it has to be said. Also loving the reviews that are coming out, @Philip Dunkley bud its scary how comfy you are in front of the cam now, and @Hendrik2vape definitely an emerging talent. Could we see Mr Dunkley dethroned soon? The way its currently going, I think so  e.g.oh one looks like a great device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape (12/6/15)

thank you for 


Jakey said:


> Sorry guys I know Im dragging this out a bit but it has to be said. Also loving the reviews that are coming out, @Philip Dunkley bud its scary how comfy you are in front of the cam now, and @Hendrik2vape definitely an emerging talent. Could we see Mr Dunkley dethroned soon? The way its currently going, I think so  e.g.oh one looks like a great device.


the compliment

Reactions: Like 1


----------

